# Has anyone had an improved libido from SSri?



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just curious. 

Sometimes I see people cite an increased libido with SSris. Which is obviously opposite to what is supposed to happen. 

It's not that often, but i do see it once in a while. 


Cheers,


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I thought I did for the first two weeks, but it was probably placebo. After that, my little guy went into hibernation.


----------



## leon21 (Nov 8, 2009)

I didn`t notice anything...was like on 7 SSRIs.
BUT I´m on Parnate right now....and I´m horny as hell ...also agressive...not a good combination.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i don't know if you could call this improved libido but when i was on paxil, it delayed my ejaculation, this made masturbation more pleasurable for me and so i was masturbating more.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine went up. Due to the bad anxiety, I was really nervous before sex and would often have trouble getting it up because of the anxiety. Now that my anxiety is under control thanks to Celexa, i'm chill and not concerned and just get it up whenever and go crazy with it lol.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

^^ Your posts allways crack me up haha, awesome man


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

So the celexa is still working solid, awesome news mate!


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

When I was on Zoloft my libido went into super-duper-duper-duper overdrive, I was horny as all hell. That was just a tease, though, because it left me impotent to the point that not even Viagra could help. The delayed ejaculation was brutal too, lots of times I'd just give up after an hour. Zoloft gave me horrible chronic fatigue so believe me, it was a stuggle to even go for that hour.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> ^^ Your posts allways crack me up haha, awesome man





crayzyMed said:


> So the celexa is still working solid, awesome news mate!


Hah ya it's still going good. Went to my doc because I ran out of Celexa and he said need more? I said yup and he wrote me a script for 1 year and I walked out with a smile, went smooth! lol.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope my libido is gone thankfully. I no longer have much interest in the opposite sex anymore (i'm still straight though). I think becoming asexual will suit me.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Nope my libido is gone thankfully. I no longer have much interest in the opposite sex anymore (i'm still straight though). I think becoming asexual will suit me.


Maybe you just need to step it up now since you're a tad desensitized. To continue getting off after my SSRI numbed me out down below, I just had to start watching violent pornography, you know, the hardcore stuff. Now i'm going through Kleenex like it's going out of style.

Joking.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> *Joking*.
> 
> Good job you're joking! I'm a girl - i would never watch porn, ewww!!
> 
> ...


Pff, I wish girls liked porn.

Maybe this is a blessing? Maybe your SSRI has enabled you to feel totally comfortable and accept yourself for who you truly are, an a-sexual robot from the year 3068. We're onto you, missy.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Btw if you can't tell i'm extremely bored and tired and delaying going to bed so I don't need to go to work in the morning.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine is low on zoloft and dont really care much, its nice not having urges every 10 seconds, makes concentrating on important things easier as well.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> Pff, I wish girls liked porn.
> 
> Maybe this is a blessing? Maybe your SSRI has enabled you to feel totally comfortable and accept yourself for who you truly are, an a-sexual robot from the year 3068. We're onto you, missy.


Yes i think it is a blessing, i doubt i could ever be in a relationship, i'm too f***** up! I think being asexual is the way to go


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Yes i think it is a blessing, i doubt i could ever be in a relationship, i'm too f***** up! I think being asexual is the way to go


Meh don't say that about yourself. If you say it enough it will become true, everyone has their issues. If you think you're ****ed up maybe there is Mr. ****ed up out there for you too. Asexual sucks, because it's one less girl putting out


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

The lexapro has made me less concerned about my performance anxiety and while my libido may not have gone up, my performance has gone way up. I think the lexapro really helps with my mild BDD. I feel like I could be a porno star; whereas previously I was a lot more reserved/scared about sex or I wanted to be the one in control.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

im on 10mg of lexapro, from 30 mg of cymbalta, and im really horny all the time...but the funny thing is, it takes an hour to climax....so its incredibly frustrating


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wish there way to reduce libido without having to sacrifice emotions, apathy and creativity. I would sacrifice my sex drive for being happy only if it meant that I still had a full emotional range and I could still feel creative and un apathetic. I guess when dopamine is reduced all those things are reduced at the same time.

My libido did get better after about 4 months, but the delayed thing was always there from day one. I found I had to really concentrate just to get off. Like nothing else could enter my head. But I had no DRIVE to do it. Thinking about sex was like a chore.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

My libido is much better on fluvoxamine.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It has decreased my drive slightly which is good when you don't have sex anyway. It just makes the physical a frustration a bit less, but it doesn't stifle emotional frustration.


----------



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

paxil,lexapro,ludiumil, and nardil increased libido in my case but other antidepressants didnt


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

naybe. 

Depression kills it, so...


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> I heard atypical depression increases libido but not ssri's.


Really? Atypical depression increases libido!?


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> *Joking*.


Good job you're joking! I'm a girl - i would never watch porn, ewww!!

Hey a lot of girls enjoy porn! But its usually more "artsy" porn.

I read a study somewhere that said it takes the same amount of time for a man and woman to become aroused from porn!

Cheers,


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> I read a study somewhere that said it takes the same amount of time for a man and woman to become aroused from porn!
> 
> Cheers,


And was that study compiled by a man, eh? :b


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Um when i first started on SSRI meds i found no change in my libido and when i started dating i found no change either. I was nervous as one with social anxiety is when entering relationships but the libido was never affected. Maybe its stronger in males who take certain antidepressants.

Effexor stung my libido for the first three months which was actually good because it got my mind of meeting someone and feeling lonely that i was not married or living with a partner but the libido came back within about seven months of taking the medication
when i dated in 2007, i found the zopiclone enhanced my libido


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

My sexual side effects on Lexapro were pretty mild compared to most people. It got better over time. Even on 20mg which is the highest normal dose. But the delayed you-know-what was always there in some way shape or form. My libido did drop but not really that dramatically.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Really? Atypical depression increases libido!?


Haha he means atypical antidepressants, ie wellbutrin.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Sometimes I see people cite an increased libido with SSris. Which is obviously opposite to what is supposed to happen.
> 
> ...


On zoloft 50mg.. it isn't as easy to get an erection but my desire for sex and such has gone up. So yes it has helped my libido overall..and the problems with erections are getting better. In helping anxiety that alone can cause your sex drive to come back to normal and better even though you're on a med that lowers sex drive..sometimes it's the balance,, if severe anxiety is keeping you from having sexual relationships and such and an ssri helps you relax and see that the world isn't as bad as you think then the relief from anxiety can definetly help your libido. But high doses of ssris can cause problems though. I take 50mg and have taken 25mg. 25mg doesnt cause me any sexual problems but I am in a very hard part of my life now and 50mg is doing me good.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Does zoloft hit dopamine?



Canadian4Life said:


> On zoloft 50mg.. it isn't as easy to get an erection but my desire for sex and such has gone up. So yes it has helped my libido overall..and the problems with erections are getting better. In helping anxiety that alone can cause your sex drive to come back to normal and better even though you're on a med that lowers sex drive..sometimes it's the balance,, if severe anxiety is keeping you from having sexual relationships and such and an ssri helps you relax and see that the world isn't as bad as you think then the relief from anxiety can definetly help your libido. But high doses of ssris can cause problems though. I take 50mg and have taken 25mg. 25mg doesnt cause me any sexual problems but I am in a very hard part of my life now and 50mg is doing me good.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Eric69 said:


> Does zoloft hit dopamine?


I'm pretty sure it does, but not by all that much. Probably affects DA no better than Wellbutrin does.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

alex999 said:


> I'm pretty sure it does, but not by all that much. Probably affects DA no better than Wellbutrin does.


Zoloft hits dopamine and has a MUCH greater affinity for the dopamine transporters than wellbutrin actually. I think it's about 4 times more potent than wellbutrin. So zoloft's effect on dopamine isn't non-significant. Look it up online and you'll see how much more affinity zoloft has for the DAT than wellbutrin. Wellbutrin is mainly noradrenic.


----------

